# white bump on tongue?



## sagelfn

I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow but do you guys have any ideas at what this could be?

At first I thought he bit his tongue playing frisbee or something, but this spot has been there for about a week now. I don't think its gotten any bigger or smaller. It felt hard when I touched it and it didn't seem to hurt him. He's been eating normal and drinking normal. Playing normal. He doesn't act like it bothers him at all. He still wants to catch things, chew, give kisses...acting normal. Poop looks normal too.


----------



## sagelfn

in case this shows up in search, we went to the vet today. It is Papillomas


----------



## snafooed

*Papillomas*

Brandi,

What did the vet say about the papillomas? Causes/Treatment? I think my dog might have it as well; on his tongue.


----------



## sagelfn

if they spread, which usually they do and get to the point where its hard for the dog to eat or is causing pain etc... then they can remove them and give antibiotics. They usually go away on their own. You should still have a vet look at it.


----------



## AvaLaRue

Did the vet say what causes them?


----------



## sagelfn

its a virus mostly seen in young dogs and puppies.


----------



## sagelfn

just wanted to update this thread 

In the last week he's had multiple warts pop up, before that he just had the one wart

I am starting him on Ester-C to try and boost his immune system

here's pictures from today





























today I noticed something at the back of his throat


----------



## pippasmom

We have a year old GS and we noticed a spot on her tongue which triggered a vet visit immediately. Pippa was diagnosed with Canine Papilloma Virus & we were told her body will fight the virus naturally. Okay, fine. Well within the next 2 weeks her original wart grew tremendously and she developed a ton of new warts as well. The new warts grew at a rapid speed. I was so worried they would spread to her throat and cause issues with eating or her face, ears, eyes etc. that I had to find something to help my poor little girl. I searched nonstop one day online and knew I was going to end up ordering something for her. I came across FlexPet. It is used primarily for joints in dogs and cats. However, there happens to be an ingredient called CM8 that boots the immune system. I ordered two bottles (buy one get one free) and received them on 9/27/12. I started out with 4 pills a day. It suggests using one more than directed within the first two weeks. I noticed that while there were still warts popping up, the current warts were static. They stopped enlarging. By 10/12/12 Pippa was wart free. It is amazing & I am so, so, so thrilled that she has improved her immune system enough to fight off this virus. I HIGHLY recommend FlexPet for anybody who wants to truly speed up this process for their pups! Feel free to contact me with any questions!


----------



## Viktoria

It’s really great posts.


----------

